# [EVDL] EVDL policy (blah, blah): internet chain letters



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a little boring EVDL business for a slow night.

>From the list conventions at 

http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#conv

"The EVDL is not a general purpose bulletin board. Don't forward or quote 
email which you've received from others, unless you're sure it's on topic 
and you know it was specifically intended for the EVDL (such as when an 
unplugged EVDL member asks you to forward something to the list). 

"This means that internet chain letters, virus warnings, urban legends, 
political or religious tracts (no matter how urgent), inspirational or 
humorous stories (no matter how moving or hilarious), and the like are all 
unwelcome on the EVDL."

=====

A little elucidation, in case that's not already clear.

Pretty much anything mass-emailed which suggests that you should be 
outraged! Just outraged!! Write your congressman now!!! Forward this to 
everyone you know!!!! falls into this category. 

So do the chain-letter feel-good and tribute messages. These often (but not 
always) have some kind of religioius or patriotic objective.

If you buy into these that's your look-out, no business of mine. If you 
want to send them to bunches of people you know (some of whom are probably 
about to become your ex-friends ;-), go for it. 

Just don't forward them to the EVDL. 

And while you're at it, please don't forward them to me privately, either. I 
don't want them, even if I might agree with them. Exception: if you have 
something mildly inflammatory that *IS* EV related, you're welcome to send 
it to me before posting if you'd like a thumbs-up or thumbs-down.

If you do forward mass-email or chain letter junk to the list, you'll get a 
friendly warning. If you keep doing it, you may end up off the list, which 
I guess isn't quite as friendly. Sorry about that.

One thing more -- this policy applies even if the list's spam filters trap 
your message (they usually forward such stuff to me behind the scenes). 

Now back to your regularly scheduled slow night. Happy 4th to all our US 
subscribers.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

